# Tweenie Rob runs a 9 in his new car



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulation Rob on running a nine on your first day out at Santa Pod with your new car. I am sure Rob will give you all the details.

It has plenty more to come!!

Not the best video I have done but only had a small camera with me today.

YouTube - Tweenie Rob's new car first 9 second run.

Well Done!!

Jeff


.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that car is simply awesome.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:smokin: Good shit.

Well done Rob RH9 already:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Good time on the first outing, I am sure the times will drop.

No launch either

OS GIKEN RB 30 Must be good then


Mick


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Well done congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Top man!!!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Well done mate.... result for all the patience and hard work


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Well done Rob*

Rolling it off the line as well.
I've got a present for you, I'll take it to Shakespeare on 27th/28th.

Mick, did you book me a room at your hotel?


Edit.
I'll take one for you as well Jeff, just in case :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well done. I was supposed to be there with him!!!!!!!! Next time.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well done!!! Looks and sounds great. I love that car


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Well done mate !!!!!! Hope your taking me a spin !!!!????


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

What tranny is this car running ?


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well done ,awesome car


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Awesome*

As above, well done.

Charlie.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tim said:


> Rolling it off the line as well.
> I've got a present for you, I'll take it to Shakespeare on 27th/28th.
> 
> Mick, did you book me a room at your hotel?
> ...


I will do it tmrw Tim :smokin:




Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great stuff, very smooth off the line, what was the time and mph?

You running the OS88 box?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> OS GIKEN RB 30 Must be good thenMick


Yeah Mick, thats what it'll be for sure, those majic OSG short blocks will get you 9s everytime!!.  

lol, Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Rob, my car does run a OSGiken 3l... 
Please lets not turn this thread into an OSG Vs Rips thread. They both have their own benefits, lets leave it at that.

I had the most ****ed up day, my biggest retard moment was half track blackjax!! WHAT A DICKHEAD!! 1st gear, 2nd gear, total power cut blackjax armed..

I didnt get one clear run today, 4 9's. two hit the limiter in 2nd for what looked like ages, two crept forwards off line. 
My best run was 48secs, i stopped half track... got out the car... checked fuses in boot, checked crank sensor plug under bonnet, scratched head... restarted car and plodded on up the strip.. 

OSG 3l T51 SPL
OS88 sequencial
Best 60ft 1.58
Best mph 147
best 1/4 9.8 (although i have pic of my car running 9.61 and no timing slip for run?)
Highest boost 1.7bar, no flatshift fitted on car, no nitrous fitted on car. 
Justin spent the day telling me to turn the high setting on the boost, but i stuck to my guns... The car didnt need more power until i could actually drive the car properly first.
My biggest upset of the day though (shared by everyone). Santa Pod was a joke!!

The day was supposed to be test n tune' 100car sign on for maximum seat time' what a load of shit!!
£60 for 7 runs!! Track closed for over an hour because santa pod wont pay for another ambulance and it was needed elsewhere. I can understand not running teh track without an ambulance, but why no ambulance FFS!

3-4cars damaged the track which is also 'racing' but on a RWYB day it wouldnt have meant the track being shut for half the day!!

What a joke!!

What a waste of money!!

There are the guys that love santa pod and the guys that love shakespeare, one thing is for sure.. ive had at least 4 days at shakespeare for £15 iirc and got at least 15 runs. 7 runs for £60!! 

NOt impressed

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Also,

Big thanks to John and justin today, also ludders for coming along to give me some support.

Much appreciated

Rob


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Awesome result for the first run out, heading for 8's or maybe even the 7's????

The pod can be like that sometimes I suppose, not perfect but its the place to lay down the times that count.


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats dude, excellent times full stop, but the future looks good considering the boost, fitting a flatshift and you doing a good run + nitrous


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Too bad you didn't stick with the GT47 like you were talking about


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Huge congrats Rob! I'm sure the best is yet to come & look forward to seeing how the car & your drag launching develop


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent stuff Rob,looking forward to the improvements.
Sometimes hard work does pay off.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What an awesome piece of work, nice job man!! Look forward to seeing how it goes in future!

I don't know if I'd call that no launch, it sounded/looked quite a really tidy launch aside from the slight creep at the start - riding the clutch a bit against the handbrake to build boost?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Nice run Rob. Video was spoilt but that noise in the other lane:chairshot
Get practising and get that time down. obviously if you want lots of practice, not at the pod


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> My best run was 48secs, i stopped half track... got out the car... checked fuses in boot, checked crank sensor plug under bonnet, scratched head... restarted car and plodded on up the strip..


you fancy a race against my Metro?, I reckon it would be a close run thing 

Mook


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well done Rob !


Look forward to seeing that's next


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

about time! well done


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers people, 

The GT47 gave me some major bonnet clearance issues, added to me wanting to run the car on track as well it meant a different manifold for the GT42. 
The 47 went on a customers supra which 'should' hopefully be ready for japshow.
I have a 1.2 rear housing to go on the SPL but i'm not sure what to do atm. My target was to try and run a 9, whilst also doing track days... As it stands i have acheived both my goals, but it would be a shame not to try and get the best out of what i have got.
Next outing will be shakespeare Pro street drag series, chances are i'll put on the 1.2 housing and wind the car up as the day goes on.
I'd really love to see a 9.5, wether or not i can personally do it is another matter 
I dont think i'm going to bother with flatshift, i dont think i lifted off the throttle whilst changing yesterday  

Work... mondello park... work... work... Athens tuning show.. work... work... thats my schedule atm, if i can get any more seat time inbetween then great. Chances are not though.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

your car alarm went off right when you launched and shut down your engine?? was a siren blaring and horn honking and lights blinking as well? That's make for excellent video!

thank god I needn't bother with that nonsense in Korea...had to in the States of course, but the proximity radar did nothing to keep people from smashing in my windows twice a year and stealing my CDs, plus my anti-carjacking system did go haywire on occasion as well.

Anyways, I really liked your launch - smooth, yet clearly not bogging down.

How much power you reckon you're making Rob?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats awesome rob, that time will definately come down much more once you get used to it and pushing it to the potential it has!
Harder launches combined with you getting used to the way the car handles will be a bloody good sight to see!
Glad it is all together and going now!
Hope to see it out at an event soon.
Chris


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Toby,

It could have been worse i suppose, turbo spinning at 100k+ and engine shut down  
Ive got some pics of me mid track out of the car, my boots stuck to the tarmac lol

Power wise? not sure tbh... my grid 4wd controller was playing up so it was spinning the rear wheels. All i was interested in doing on the dyno was mapping the fuelling.
Prob one for RIPS, the car weighed 1510KG as it stood at silverstone. 
I removed the passenger seat at santa pod, so prob 1480-90kg. 147mph... first 3 runs had passenger seat in and still 147mph so the actual difference was marginal if any.

I fixed the grid controller at pod so might get the car on the dyno and full boost this week work permitting.

Rob


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Work... mondello park... work... work... Athens tuning show.. work... work... thats my schedule atm, if i can get any more seat time inbetween then great. Chances are not though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


what are you doing in mondello park,thats only down the road from me.
i would def go down to have a look at your car.

thanks,
adam


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rob, your a brick! :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Prob one for RIPS, the car weighed 1510KG as it stood at silverstone.
> I removed the passenger seat at santa pod, so prob 1480-90kg. 147mph... first 3 runs had passenger seat in and still 147mph so the actual difference was marginal if any. Rob


1490kg and 147 needs 790whp using the same formular used in all previous discussions.

Well done mate, nothing wrong with that at pretty low boost :thumbsup:

What were your 60ft times, 1/2 track mph/times and full 1/4 times?, be interested to know,

Rob


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Well Done Fella.:clap:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shit Rob thats impressive mate well done. Car looks stunning and still like a road car. Love it.

I bet you got some shit off the crowd when your where trying to figure your alarm out? 


I don't like going to santa pod either mate. Spent alot of money there and have hardly done any runs. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mondello park time attack, whilst i am over i have 5 cars to map.. no rest for the stupid lol

I dont have my slips to hand, from what i can remember

9.9 1.78 60ft
9.8 1.59 limiter for ages in 2nd
9.8 1.58 limiter in 2nd again
10.3 1.8 rwd only
10.2 1.8 rwd only
15.* 1.85 car cut out dead mid track
48.* Blackjax cut in, did a quick run round car got in restarted and cruised up the strip.

790 whp would be nice, approx 890-900fly... there prob isnt much more in the turbo with the 1.00 exh housing then.

Butt feeling says that as the car stood there may be a 9.5 in it if all went to plan, plan is one thing... black stuff is another 

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive got no timing slip for the 9.61 or the 48sec run, so apart from a photo of each i'd say my official best time of the day was 9.8. Backed up as well (not that means anything to me).

Rob


----------



## trickymex (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats mate thats a good result

Also is your drysump system an off the shelf setup or one you made fit??

Cheers

Ricky


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I make the dry sump kits from scratch..
Actually that is a lie, the sumps are made to my own design using an RB26 sump, the oil pumps are made to my drawings and spec, the pump brackets and lines are made by me. The damper pulley is ATI.
I went through a shit load of sump designs before i got to the two designs i have now, one is more track based and one is more for drag/track.
Line diameter is also very important.
Likewise the pump bracket i have now definately fits on 32/33 and 34.

Rob


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic stuff mate.

I shudder to think what you will do in time to come.

Keep up the great work.

All the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers Kadir, I need some pics of your car man!!

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> 790 whp would be nice, approx 890-900fly... there prob isnt much more in the turbo with the 1.00 exh housing then.Rob


You probably have more in it than you think, my 8.7 @ 162 was done with a T51 with a 1.00 ex housing in 1350kg so wind her up mate!!

Rob


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Just seen this well doon the results mate, defo looks like there is alot more in it. So you cracked on and got it finished in the end.

Well done.

Tony


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Well done Rob!

Is this the original car i had to show you how to drive 3 years ago?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Excellent Rob, another RH9 car in the fold!


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Mondello park time attack, whilst i am over i have 5 cars to map.. no rest for the stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


is this on the 7th at japfest,will you be running the car in the pro class?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

P20SPD said:


> Well done Rob!
> 
> Is this the original car i had to show you how to drive 3 years ago?


You didnt do a good job of it Steven :chairshot




Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Exellent stuff Rob, no dout see you are mondello park...:thumbsup:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> You didnt do a good job of it Steven :chairshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I set him a target  Would have been quicker if i could have reached the pedals properly


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

*Rob*

Excellent results there mate. :thumbsup:
What management are you running?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

HKS Fcon Vpro

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to add, the reason i run Fcon is simple.
It is plug and play, it has every feature i need (without massive expenditure for 'extras') and maybe most importantly you dont have to piss about with CAS sensors.
I have mapped 4 cars now revving to 10k plus, all on Fcon, all with perfect RPM trace.
I do not know of any other plug and play ecu that can do that with the stock CAS.

Rob


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Look at you with your rh9 avatar.  I will need an RH11.

I would love to go for the fcon v pro but you can't get hold of the software to be able to map the cars at home.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Madden said:


> Look at you with your rh9 avatar.


ROTFL!!!!

IMHO, FCON software (even if available) is a bit much for a home user.
Pending how long you have to learn it.

Rob


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

*9's*

well done rob, not too shabby on your first outing:clap:, plenty more to come i expect.

Bal:smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Excellent result Rob - clearly more to come as well mate. Really look forward to seeing it run :smokin:

Just need to sort out the nut behind the wheel now


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> IMHO, FCON software (even if available) is a bit much for a home user.
> Pending how long you have to learn it.
> 
> Rob


I'm sure. Still trying to work out this datalogit software. Nearly there then maybe i can map your car and you will be in the 8's


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Nick MW said:


> Excellent result Rob - clearly more to come as well mate. Really look forward to seeing it run :smokin:
> 
> Just need to sort out the nut behind the wheel now


Hit the nail on the head Nick

I need to drive it for him i recon 


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice one Nick  You brought a proper car yet? 

Madden, if you promise me it will run 8's.. come over  Remember when learning to map, not to make the back of the car look like neils 

Rob


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Using my name in vein!!! 

I only managed to get half the shit off when i cleaned it!! you owe me a respray


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

As they say the proof is in the pudding ..... Well done mate... didnt expect anything less.

Now stop being gay ... and launch that thing properly.... or get mick to do it for you 

You've obviously been hanging around with Lamb too much LOL


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea the back of my car used to look like Neil's with all the unburnt fuel but i managed to get away for that stage but if my R32 ever looked like an R33 from behind i would burn it. 

My map will get you into the 8's even with that pussy launch and black jax still on.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

ROTFL!!

Cheeky ****ers 

Rob


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> As they say the proof is in the pudding ..... Well done mate... didnt expect anything less.
> 
> Now stop being gay ... and launch that thing properly.... or get mick to do it for you
> 
> You've obviously been hanging around with Lamb too much LOL




Hahaha........thank god he aint hanging around you Al.......he'd be driving around in a beetle too!! ;-) .....PMSL




.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done Rob, just seen this, PM me if you want RH9 logo


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Nice one Nick  You brought a proper car yet?


No, not had time to think about changing it yet and it seems to be doing its thing in true Germanic style and giving me no reason to fall out with it! I still think a 34GTR is an itch I have to scratch at some stage so we will see. 
You running at Japshow Finale mate??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Rob...fantastic first outing for the car !


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm hoping to run at japshow, my car is up to spec regarding the cage etc but i'm not going to have a chute fitted in time. I havent had a chance to read through the rules to see if i need one or not yet.

IIRC the MPH was 150 for chute, i'll just have to leave the boost where it is now lol

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well done Rob, impressive first outing especially on what look like 18" road tyres. 

It would be good to have you compete in the last round of the HKS series at the Japshow. The rules say Parachute "Mandatory on any car running 240 km (150 mph) or faster" I think you'd be allowed to run but get "sent off" only if you exceeded the 150 without the parachute, so no probs qualifying and remember the faster qualifiers then get paired with the slower qualifiers in the heats (me prob. lol!). So, potentialy you wouldn't need to go over 150 until you were in the semis or just maybe even the finals already... you'd have to get past Johnny or Gary or Dave on the way though... 

So it'd be a good days racing and worst case if you enter it'll have been free entry for four people, free runs, no queue, dedicated pit area, big crowd - and even if you get sent off you then get to have a beer, if you want, while watching the finals.

don't forget the neck brace and the friendly scrutineers are there first thing to check the car, helmet (bike gold sticker is fine) and you need a 3" harness with two fixings at the rear no Y piece, full through dash cage although side bar can be removeable - but then I guess you know all this already...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like i will be ready to go then, through dash cage, proper harness etc.
I can always turn the boost down if i break the 150 barrier i suppose.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> I can always turn the boost down if i break the 150 barrier i suppose. Rob


A quick dab on the brakes or backing off slightly early will drop a few mph but not effect your time as much as you'd think.

Get some decent tyres on there, leave with all she's got and best of luck,

Rob.

PS, if you do run over 150, better get the timing gear checked by Tommy F, aparently it can be unreliable at times lol, Just tell em you won't run a chute till Tommy's confirmed its "A ok", :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> A quick dab on the brakes or backing off slightly early will drop a few mph but not effect your time as much as you'd think.
> 
> Get some decent tyres on there, leave with all she's got and best of luck,
> 
> ...



I don't think Rob will be one to back off, rules are there to be broken arn't they like records?








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Everyone wants to be told off for being too fast


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That's Santa Pod for you.

Total shite.

God why hold back.

I had it in the lemon a few years ago. fooking silly, Never again though.


Mick


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

YouTube - Drag car runs out of road and crashes

Bad example maybe but I bet the guy on the left wished his parachute had worked... 150 is the max speed without a chute you could argue at the POD or Shakey there's enough run off anyway but a parachute might also slow you down in a straight line if something broke whereas otherwise you might hit the wall.. The rules are based on years of experience, they got introduced on the Jap cars because they got seriously fast. It's only a matter of time before the same rules get introduced at Shakey and everywhere else for that matter for 150mph 9sec or even faster cars and they are actually a pretty basic set of rules.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

blue34 said:


> YouTube - Drag car runs out of road and crashes
> 
> Bad example maybe but I bet the guy on the left wished his parachute had worked... 150 is the max speed without a chute you could argue at the POD or Shakey there's enough run off anyway but a parachute might also slow you down in a straight line if something broke whereas otherwise you might hit the wall.. The rules are based on years of experience, they got introduced on the Jap cars because they got seriously fast. It's only a matter of time before the same rules get introduced at Shakey and everywhere else for that matter for 150mph 9sec or even faster cars and they are actually a pretty basic set of rules.


lol.


----------



## thegosson (Jun 16, 2007)

is there any ino or pics or spec on that car up here


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> bet the guy on the left wished his parachute had worked...


Thats at our local drag strip, see how up and down it is!, the actual 1320ft is just as bad, lol

His parachute did actually deploy but it tore off the back of the car.

I would never run my 240z without a chute, the difference is massive when compared to brakes alone.
I could only just stop at 150mph with brakes only, now at 160mph+ with a chute it pulls up with ease.

If Mick thinks rules are funny and a waste of time, I just hope he doesn't get seriously hurt when it all goes tits up for him in a crash, its only a matter of time and I bet when he's headin for the wall or rolling over or running through the big end at 170+ with not enough run off he'll wish he'd taken things a bit more seriously.

Rob


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't see what's so horrible about a chute. Lots of easy ways to mount it and make it removeable, IE: have the mounting post come through behind your plate.

Go to track, connect chute, run some passes, take chute off, go home. What are the rules like though, in north america you don't have to pull the chute, just need to have it on the car. Same goes in the UK?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If Mick thinks rules are funny and a waste of time, I just hope he doesn't get seriously hurt when it all goes tits up for him in a crash, its only a matter of time and I bet when he's headin for the wall or rolling over or running through the big end at 170+ with not enough run off he'll wish he'd taken things a bit more seriously.


Rob,

WTF are you on about! The white car has a full cage and parachute, now up to 'Santa pod spec' Its only a matter of time before it crashes?
Its had a chute a lot longer than you have even been racing mate.
I really hope you dont smash you car ito the wall and write it off, its only a matter of time after all.

FFS

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I will look at fitting a chute when the time comes, i'm not sure the drag strip is any different to the 167mph i was hitting at silverstone last week.

Rob

Waiting for the bloody ferry ffs!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Rob,
> 
> WTF are you on about! The white car has a full cage and parachute, now up to 'Santa pod spec' Its only a matter of time before it crashes?
> Its had a chute a lot longer than you have even been racing mate.
> ...


Who said anything about the white?

Calm down chap, if you read one of Micks previous posts he was refering to the lemon and how the safety rules were a joke.

The white hadn't even been made new in japan when I started drag racing FYI.

I really hope Mick or I or anyone for that matter don't crash either but I don't treat it like a joke and say saftey rules are a waste of time or say "lol" when someone explains basic safety rules.

Rather than jump off your horse, read back and get my comments in context and keep in mind 99% of the time I'm havin a crack.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Next thing you will be saying Rob is all track cars that go over 150 mph should have a chute. As 75% of them hit well over 150mph.

Formula one cars should have a chute?.

I take safety very serious when i need to.

How many people on here have hit 150+mph in there own test track and don't have a chute? That's a question to all.

Mick


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

m6beg said:


> *Next thing you will be saying Rob is all track cars that go over 150 mph should have a chute. As 75% of them hit well over 150mph.*
> 
> Formula one cars should have a chute?.
> 
> ...


That's a straw man argument.

S.-


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Fair enough Rob, but there's 'having the crack' which is possibly my favourite pasttime  and saying it is a matter of time before someone crashes their car.
Realistically the lemon isnt going to see 170+ which we both know, this is why i assumed the white car.
First your having a joke, then you take dont take rules jokingly.
Sometimes its really hard to tell if your taking the piss rob or serious, IMPO you pick and choose which one it is dependant on what teh other posts are saying.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Next thing you will be saying Rob is all track cars that go over 150 mph should have a chute. As 75% of them hit well over 150mph.
> 
> Formula one cars should have a chute?.
> 
> ...


Ah Mick, your a classic mate:bowdown1: Your comments are very well thought out. 

Do you think it might have anything to do with the very short run off at many drag strips and the fact that if you can make the 1st return road it makes it much easier for the parachute guys and the tow crew who are at the end of the strip?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ah Mick, your a classic mate:bowdown1: Your comments are very well thought out.
> 
> Do you think it might have anything to do with the very short run off at many drag strips and the fact that if you can make the 1st return road it makes it much easier for the parachute guys and the tow crew who are at the end of the strip?


Plenty of run off in the UK. I can't tell you exactly how far but its a long way. I hardly have to touch the brakes at Shakespeare to come to a stop.

So all these rules are very silly for a car that goes over 150 mph.

Like i said previous you don't need a chute on the road or on the track.

And a lot of people have been over 150 mph on there own track's.

Mick


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

i think a lot of the santa pod rules for the jap cars were put in place because they have years of experience of crashed v8 stuff at these high speeds and none of the old yank stuff had brakes good enough to stop at road speeds let alone on a drag strip so things like the chute rule were brought in usually copying rules in the states as drag racing scene is much bigger and more crashes are seen to go by.
the jap scene is very new to here and not many of these high power jap cars have crashed to give examples of how they react in a bad crash.so the rules although seem sometimes harsh are only there for are safety.i myself thought it a little strange when i was told i would have to put a chute on my street legal drag gtr32 at the strip because i was hitting 150+,even though it can brake from this speed easily .
the difference is the jap stuff is designed to stop from these speeds anyway .
however if not for some of these rules i prob would have never fitted a proper cage which i now have only because the pod said if i did not i could not run there .
the way i look at it is if we can afford to spend thousands uprating the cars to mega power what is a couple of k to spend on saving our lives in the event of a crash ,which is as rob says gonna happen before long with one of the top jap cars.
i hope when it does these cars have v good saftey spec .
jus my view wish all who race the best of luck .


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

back to topic and well done twenie that is awesome to see another 9 sec gtr come out you must be well chuffed with that on a new car ,can you put up some spec as i would love to see what ya packin in there .well done mate


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Surely the chute is there to straighten you up if you get properly out of shape at these speeds, not just to slow you down after a run?

There is clearly no motivation for these rules at Santa Pod other than driver's safety and the guys there do tend to see a lot of drag racing!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

So if you do 150mph you need a chute?


Mick


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

well done rob!! cant wait to see this car!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

m6beg said:


> So if you do 150mph you need a chute?
> 
> 
> Mick


Only if you want to compete at the Pod, and only if you do over 150mph terminals, then the rules say you need a chute otherwise you can't compete. 

Or you can go somewhere where they let you run without one...

You don't have to agree or disagree with the rules you just have to comply with them if you want to compete.

If someone doesn't want to comply then that's up to them... Likewise a lot of people don't want to weld or drill holes for roll cages - up to them - but they can't compete either...

For the record I'd personally say 155 might be a better speed at which to insist on a chute on street legal cars. I think the point about Jap cars being designed to stop from those speeds anyway unlike the Yank V8's from which the rules were drawn up, is a very good point. 

Out of interest Mick would you run your white car at 165-170 without a chute? or would you say John Bradshaw and Steve Whitaker don't need chutes? 

So at the end of the day we are arguing over a few MPH...


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

also goes on time at pod i believe 150mph + or 9.99sec,s or under needs a chute to run any time not just in competition.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Like I said, heaven forbid anyone of us is involved in a high speed crash but it will happen sooner or later and when it does that person will be reaching for that parachute lever and hoping like **** the cage and everything else is up to spec.

I know how smoothly and quickly a chute can slow you down and when your on your lid or if you smash off a brake caliper when you hit the wall at 3/4 track, the best skyline brakes in the world aint going to help ya.

Anyway, back to topic, well done Rob, and Mick, better make sure your new Celica has 2 chutes on it, 200mph + in a drag car with no brakes is a whole new ball game I'm sure.

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

max1 said:


> also goes on time at pod i believe 150mph + or 9.99sec,s or under needs a chute to run any time not just in competition.


No, just above 150mph - the rules for the HKS challenge are here... pro, street and Front wheel drive.

HKS Drag Series - Rules

As Mick says his white car has the chute and full cage although there are GSR's (general safety rules) about the way the cage is constructed, re tube diameter and wall thickness I wouldn't know about those details. The Lemon had a substantial rear cage last time I saw it but rules wise it would need a full through dash cage if it runs under 9.99s.

Dave Greenalgh (ATCO) and Gary have had full cages put in recently, I've had a half cage put in but annoyingly on the half cage you need a fixed side bar whereas on the full cage it can be removeable. They ain't cheap by the way...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

It doesn't even matter what the rules are, as long as everyone knows what they are and the officials enforce them without question.

As long as this is done without comprimise its fair racing for everyone.

Its only when someone turns up with a car that does not comply to all the rules that the trouble starts and its even worse when that person thinks becasue of "who they are or who they know" the full list of rules do not apply to them.

Same rules for everyone, properly enforced, simple.

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice Run mate congrats.

We need a 9sec car here in Portugal 

Cheers


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

rob i would give ya 15k for ya car..lol cash.. by the way the mapp on the 33 is nice. thanks bro.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

blue34 said:


> Out of interest Mick would you run your white car at 165-170 without a chute? or would you say John Bradshaw and Steve Whitaker don't need chutes?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Silly question!
> ...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Personally, I don't think a chute is necessary on a street legal GTR at a 150 terminal but then I've only ever done a 130 and it doesn't feel that fast. But given the additional power you need to do a 150 terminal then I guess things can get out of shape a lot more quickly. 

Everyone would agree you need one at 165 though. So maybe It's not just to do with the speed but also about the power required to get you to the speed, and that's why you need the chute, for safety.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This thread is about Rob's car doing a 9, not about safety, open another thread for that. Fully legal road car and I think on road tyre's and on it's 1st outing it's in the 9s, Fe**ing hell, If I had a hat I would take it off to you Rob. Well Fe**ing done mate. You know there's more in her and I'me sure you'll get it out of her.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> I will look at fitting a chute when the time comes


Part of the thread Pupsi read back a few posts - but yes back on topic - well done on the 9s - see you at the Japshow


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm waiting for a reply from Rick unless he is away regarding japshow, hopefully i can enter.

Rob


----------

